# Water Bath bbq sauce safe?



## SolusUmbra (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm getting alot of confusing answers to this question so I figured I would try to post here. I have a family recipe for bbq, I made alittle to much of it for christmas and decided to put it in a water bath. Now I have some people putting me down and saying that is stupid and unsafe and I can only use canning book recipes for canning. I feel hurt and confused. Bbq sauce is high an acid so why can't I water bath it?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

SolusUmbra said:


> I'm getting alot of confusing answers to this question so I figured I would try to post here. I have a family recipe for bbq, I made alittle to much of it for christmas and decided to put it in a water bath. Now I have some people putting me down and saying that is stupid and unsafe and I can only use canning book recipes for canning. I feel hurt and confused. Bbq sauce is high an acid so why can't I water bath it?


If you are on Facebook find the group called Canning Rebels…. Ask your questions there.


----------



## SolusUmbra (Dec 31, 2021)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> If you are on Facebook find the group called Canning Rebels…. Ask your questions there.


Don't have facebook....


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I think it depends on the contents of the BBQ sauce.
This one is water bath safe. Is yours similar?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

SolusUmbra said:


> I'm getting alot of confusing answers to this question so I figured I would try to post here. I have a family recipe for bbq, I made alittle to much of it for christmas and decided to put it in a water bath. Now I have some people putting me down and saying that is stupid and unsafe and I can only use canning book recipes for canning. I feel hurt and confused. Bbq sauce is high an acid so why can't I water bath it?


There are plenty of recipes that have been canned safely for decades that are not included in the canning books that many cling to as if they were Holy Books… In the end it’s up to YOU to decide whether you’re willing to deviate from what is considered acceptable by others. The risk is all yours, but then again so is the reward. 
If you have any friends or family members that have Facebook maybe they will help you access the vast amount of canning information available in that particular Facebook group.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## SolusUmbra (Dec 31, 2021)

po boy said:


> I think it depends on the contents of the BBQ sauce.
> This one is water bath safe. Is yours similar?


onions, oil, vinegar, worcestershire sauce, sugar, ketchup, liquid smoke


----------



## SolusUmbra (Dec 31, 2021)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> There are plenty of recipes that have been canned safely for decades that are not included in the canning books that many cling to as if they were Holy Books… In the end it’s up to YOU to decide whether you’re willing to deviate from what is considered acceptable by others. The risk is all yours, but then again so is the reward.
> If you have any friends or family members that have Facebook maybe they will help you access the vast amount of canning information available in that particular Facebook group.
> Best of luck to you.


Thanks, makes me wish I knew someone....


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I canned BBQ sauce years ago using the water bath method. Evidently the recipe was in my really old Ball Canning Book. Even my newer one with different ingredients said to water bath for 20 mins for pints and quarts.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SolusUmbra said:


> onions, oil, vinegar, worcestershire sauce, sugar, ketchup, liquid smoke


Vinegar is the most important here. Make sure your recipe uses same amount or more by volume.


----------



## SolusUmbra (Dec 31, 2021)

Evons hubby said:


> Vinegar is the most important here. Make sure your recipe uses same amount or more by volume.


I'm pretty sure I'm uses less


----------



## SolusUmbra (Dec 31, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I canned BBQ sauce years ago using the water bath method. Evidently the recipe was in my really old Ball Canning Book. Even my newer one with different ingredients said to water bath for 20 mins for pints and quarts.


About what I put them in for, they popped several times when cooling down.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SolusUmbra said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm uses less


The less vinegar the higher the risk. It’s really up to you, but I’d pressure can if it were me.


----------



## SolusUmbra (Dec 31, 2021)

Evons hubby said:


> The less vinegar the higher the risk. It’s really up to you, but I’d pressure can if it were me.


I don't have a pressure canner and can't find one under $100


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I’ve ran across two nice ones for free. Ones fairly old, a national “7” prolly made in forties and another more modern with jiggler that holds 18 pints. I see them in second hand stores now and then for twenty five or thirty bucks.


----------



## SolusUmbra (Dec 31, 2021)

Evons hubby said:


> I’ve ran across two nice ones for free. Ones fairly old, a national “7” prolly made in forties and another more modern with jiggler that holds 18 pints. I see them in second hand stores now and then for twenty five or thirty bucks.


 wish I had your luck, remember me if you ever get your hands on a free one again.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Evons hubby said:


> I’ve ran across two nice ones for free. Ones fairly old, a national “7” prolly made in forties and another more modern with jiggler that holds 18 pints. I see them in second hand stores now and then for twenty five or thirty bucks.


I have my mother's National # 7 that I think she bought in the late 30s. Several years ago, I bought a spare for parts. mine is converted to use the 3 piece jiggler.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

The only real answer to the question is "maybe". But try it. If you open it next year and it smells funny, toss it. If you eat it and get deathly ill, don't do it again. 

FWIW, I water bath mine.

Jeff


----------



## SolusUmbra (Dec 31, 2021)

weaselfire said:


> The only real answer to the question is "maybe". But try it. If you open it next year and it smells funny, toss it. If you eat it and get deathly ill, don't do it again.
> 
> FWIW, I water bath mine.
> 
> Jeff


I thought botulism didn't have a smell


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

SolusUmbra said:


> I'm getting alot of confusing answers to this question so I figured I would try to post here. I have a family recipe for bbq, I made alittle to much of it for christmas and decided to put it in a water bath. Now I have some people putting me down and saying that is stupid and unsafe and I can only use canning book recipes for canning. I feel hurt and confused. Bbq sauce is high an acid so why can't I water bath it?


It depends on the acidity of the BBQ sauce as to whether it can be safely water bathed. If the PH is 4.6 or lower then you are ok to water bath. You can get a PH meter relatively inexpensively from Amazon so you can test the PH level of your sauce. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## SolusUmbra (Dec 31, 2021)

SLFarmMI said:


> It depends on the acidity of the BBQ sauce as to whether it can be safely water bathed. If the PH is 4.6 or lower then you are ok to water bath. You can get a PH meter relatively inexpensively from Amazon so you can test the PH level of your sauce. Better to be safe than sorry.


Great to know, so something like this? Tester


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

SolusUmbra said:


> Great to know, so something like this? Tester


I'm not sure if the ones used for food would be the same as the one you linked to. Here is a pretty good article about the best ones for food. 









The Best pH Meters For Food And Drinks - Tastylicious


Measuring pH levels isn't only for science and academic purposes. These days, many people buy pH meters to test the acidity of the foods they consume and the liquids they drinks. In addition, it is often done to ensure that you're consuming a primarily alkaline diet filled with low-acid foods...




foodfaq.org


----------



## SolusUmbra (Dec 31, 2021)

SLFarmMI said:


> I'm not sure if the ones used for food would be the same as the one you linked to. Here is a pretty good article about the best ones for food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm its on the list but i'm not sure how I would clean it


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

SolusUmbra said:


> onions, oil, vinegar, worcestershire sauce, sugar, ketchup, liquid smoke


Depending on the proportions, it looks like it's good to water bath.

Don't pay too much attention to the USDA devotees... Some of them are just too afraid to even be allowed to can anything. 

There is a site that I know I have somewhere on this computer, and it's not FB based. 

I'll get backatcha when I find it.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Getting a pressure canner is good, if you can afford it. If you make a line-item in your budget to save for one, you'll have one before you know it. (I recommend the All American. You will never have to worry about replacing rubber gaskets.)

In the meantime, here are a couple of good sites. I don't know if you "do" MeWe, but there are a couple of good pages there.

*National Center for Home Food Preservation*
This site has a lot of good info, especially when you're trying to figure out method/timing for processing.




__





National Center for Home Food Preservation






nchfp.uga.edu





MeWe Groups for Rebel Canners

*Granny's Canning*




__





MeWe: The best chat & group app with privacy you trust.


Brilliant features with no BS. No Ads. No Spyware. MeWe is the Next-Gen Social Network.




mewe.com





I really like the disclaimer on this second one.
"BEWARE: Freedom of speech will not be restricted unless you are being an ass and bullying and/or threatening somebody. If you don't like what you're seeing, keep scrolling or feel free to see yourself out quietly. "

*Rebel Canners*




__





MeWe: The best chat & group app with privacy you trust.


Brilliant features with no BS. No Ads. No Spyware. MeWe is the Next-Gen Social Network.




mewe.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was going to check out their site but the won't let my browser in. ☹


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> Vinegar is the most important here. Make sure your recipe uses same amount or more by volume.


The acidity in vinegar as well as sugar content are what is important in determining water bath. This recipe has vinegar, sugar and uses ketchup which also contains vinegar.




SolusUmbra said:


> I thought botulism didn't have a smell


It doesn't but unless you have introduced botulism bacteria into the food, it doesn't matter. The botulism bacteria is heat tolerant however the bacteria is harmless. It is the toxin that the bacteria produces from spores that will get you. The toxin is heat sensitive and can be killed by heating to a sustained temperature of 185*F for 5 minutes.



Pony said:


> Depending on the proportions, it looks like it's good to water bath.
> 
> Don't pay too much attention to the USDA devotees... Some of them are just too afraid to even be allowed to can anything.


All of this!!


----------



## SolusUmbra (Dec 31, 2021)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> The acidity in vinegar as well as sugar content are what is important in determining water bath. This recipe has vinegar, sugar and uses ketchup which also contains vinegar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You all good information. Just wondering but is more or less sugar better? I try to use as little sugar in recipes that I can so i was wondering.


----------



## SolusUmbra (Dec 31, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> I was going to check out their site but the won't let my browser in. ☹


Which one wont let you in?


----------



## SolusUmbra (Dec 31, 2021)

Pony said:


> Getting a pressure canner is good, if you can afford it. If you make a line-item in your budget to save for one, you'll have one before you know it. (I recommend the All American. You will never have to worry about replacing rubber gaskets.)
> 
> In the meantime, here are a couple of good sites. I don't know if you "do" MeWe, but there are a couple of good pages there.
> 
> ...


OH MY GOSH!!! I'll never be able to get one of those..... I don't have an income right now so I can only save up scraps haha


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

SolusUmbra said:


> Thank You all good information. Just wondering but is more or less sugar better? I try to use as little sugar in recipes that I can so i was wondering.


You have the vinegar in there, so I wouldn't worry about the sugar content. 

Too much sugar is poison, anyway.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> The acidity in vinegar as well as sugar content are what is important in determining water bath. This recipe has vinegar, sugar and uses ketchup which also contains vinegar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see you back. <3 Love you, Sister!


----------



## SolusUmbra (Dec 31, 2021)

Pony said:


> Getting a pressure canner is good, if you can afford it. If you make a line-item in your budget to save for one, you'll have one before you know it. (I recommend the All American. You will never have to worry about replacing rubber gaskets.)
> 
> In the meantime, here are a couple of good sites. I don't know if you "do" MeWe, but there are a couple of good pages there.
> 
> ...


To sign up do I have to put my real first and last name?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

SolusUmbra said:


> Which one wont let you in?


The MeWe site posted by Pony.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

SolusUmbra said:


> To sign up do I have to put my real first and last name?


For MeWe? I never do. 

For most sites, I use an alias and a dummy email, like a Yahoo or Juno account.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

SolusUmbra said:


> Thank You all good information. Just wondering but is more or less sugar better? I try to use as little sugar in recipes that I can so i was wondering.


Sugar inhibits bacterial growth. Most likely the ketchup you're using contains corn syrup and vinegar. Additional sugar wouldn't be needed for canning safely.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pony said:


> Glad to see you back. <3 Love you, Sister!


It's your fault, Sister! <3


----------

